# Question: No volume on bose radio in Nissan Pathfinder??



## hendo245 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, I have a 2006 Nissan Pathfinder that includes a nice bose radio. The problem is i left my window and sunroof down when in work and it poured out! I got in my vehicle and my bose radio has no volume. Everything else seems to work, the preset channel are all the same, it tells me what song is playing and radio station, and even the clock works, when the song ends and new one comes on it changes the name and displays the song.....but no volume! We checked the fuse, and that good, we unscrewed the radio out and pulled out and that seemed to be ok (dont know what to look for). Im not sure what else to do, and ideas? I tried to find the reset button but i dont see it in the manule or online......please help, its been 2 weeks and still no volume......
Thanks
M


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no reset button. Did the speaker amp get wet? I believe it's under the driver's seat.


----------



## hendo245 (Jun 13, 2011)

Im sure it did since the seat was soaked, i used the shop vac on the seats they were dry the next night, but i left the window up and it was hot the next day. Is there something i should check or do?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Remove the amp and open it up, if you can. If there's moisture inside, or signs of water contamination or corrosion, it's likely toast and needs to be replaced. Since I doubt that the water had any contact with the radio, it would make sense that the amp, if water got to it, is the source of your problem.


----------



## Lepista (Oct 23, 2011)

*I have a similar problem...*

I've just bought a 2006 Pathfinder (first impressions are it's very lovely!)

One small issue I have though is trying to get the radio to work. The CD works fine, andplays; I can hear the satnav voice, the satnav recognises my voice, I can bluetooth connect my phone.

Just when I put the radio on, there's no sound, I can't seem to get past the screen where I'm selecting the radio channe.

Any help greatly appreciated!

Lepista


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you can actually get a radio channel and have no sound, I would suspect an internal problem within the audio unit, which means you would have to remove the radio and send it out for repair (or locate a used unit in a salvage yard...personally, I would opt for the first option). There are a number of places that will do this. Do a Google-search for "Nissan radio repair" and you'll find a few listings.

If you can't even get a channel, you may want to first check the antennae. I doubt that this is your problem, but would rather be safe than spend the money for a radio repair only to find it was the antennae that's the issue.


----------



## Lepista (Oct 23, 2011)

*Thanks *

Thanks for the fast reply! 

I had a look at the aerial, but it's the type that's built into the rear side window. How do I know whether it's working / connected....?

Thanks again.

Edited to add: I an't even get a channel.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, I believe the antennae is in both of the side windows, IIRC (diversity antennae). You check the antennae in the windows similar to checking a rear window defroster grid. You'll need an Ohmmeter and a small piece of aluminum foil. Attach one probe to each end of the antennae grid (when checking continuity, wrap a small square of foil around the end of the probe and press the foil against the grid to prevent scratching the grid with the probe). If you have continuity, it's good; if not, move the one probe along the grid unti continuity is achieve and from there you can locate the break in the grid for repair (defroster repair kit will work). Next you'd have to pull out the radio and check the cable, itself. That said, radio failures are far more common than antennae problems!


----------



## Lepista (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks SMJ,

Well, seeing as I don't have an ohmeter, and I'm not brave enough to rip panels off my nice (second hand) new Pathy, I guess it's the garaage for me... well, for my pathy, anyways. 

At least they should be able to sort out the electric mirror at the same time...!

Cheers for the input anyway


----------



## Lepista (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, an update...

Still not managed to get an ohmeter for the antenna, but a visual inspection and it looks in very good condition.

I've been doing a bit of research about how to dismantle the dash, with limited success. 

I've managed to take off the central console, the "radio" bit is much more flimsy than I thought it would be - basically the control panel section of the radio is very thin, with that cheap looking translucent white plastic. The wires leading into i all looked OK, with no obvious breakages or damage. I couldn't see any co-ax cable that might havebeen an aerial lead.

The 6 CD changer unit was much more substantial, however, there was no obvious connection that would have been the co-ax cable for the aerial.

The display screen was mounted on a metal frame, and behind this was a GPS receiverunit (I think). Again none with any obvious aerial wire. 

In fact, there was no obvious unit that was the "radio".

Time was limited, so I had to put everything back together again, with no luck.

Nect go round, I had a go at dismantaling the passenger side dashboard. This involved many layers of lower glovebox, latch, upper glovebox, until finally getting to the upper glovebox door.

Again, without knowing what I was seeing, there was noting that remotely looked like a radio, nor any cables that remotely looked like an aerial.

However, this time, after re-assembling the dashboard, and turning on the radio, there was life!! A very faint and cracklyt FM station picked up. And also the radio allowed me to "search" up and down through the band. Unfortunately, I didn['t note what frequency the astation was on, and I can't find what frequency it as now - either I need to find that frequency again, or the connection I disturbed has been broken again 

The only thing different now is that the rasio will "scan" for radio stations - it didn't do this before. It just doesn't find any. 

I hope someone here has some suggestions for me, as there is now a glimmer of hope that the radio will actually work if tinkered with properly....


----------



## 2001pathy (Jan 12, 2012)

remove the unit again and make sure your antenna is plugged ALL THE WAY into the slot sometimes theyre a pain in the butt


----------



## Lepista (Oct 23, 2011)

Which one is the aerial...?


----------



## Lepista (Oct 23, 2011)

So... here's the wires. Is the aerial the right hand set of three (the black wires)?:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/716/img2213hxc.jpg


----------

